# Any interest DIY aerorail?



## snuggles (Jan 14, 2008)

I know it's been done to death on the net, but I didn't see anything here on the site. Would you guys have any interest in a DIY aerorail using fence post or PVC? Some of the more experienced guys know about this but for some of the newer guys or someone new to hydro I think it's a helpful DIY. Also this system is better in my opinion, it's more versatile and modular. It can be used vertically, horizontally, and there are many options on top of that....it can be an aero dwc an aero nfl etc. On top of that it is something that can be built upon as you are able to afford more rails. It also allows you to do a perpetual grow. You no longer need a cloner, you can grow monsters or do SOG, let me know and I will start to put it together.

I see alot of people new to hydro using totes I believe this aerorail system is a more efficient use of space and easy to maintain. And perhaps the most important thing...this system can be used in almost any size space.


----------



## LoveTheGreen (Jan 14, 2008)

*That would be great*


----------



## bobbak67 (Jan 14, 2008)

Um ya


----------



## snuggles (Jan 15, 2008)

OK give me some time to get it together...maybe this weekend. I'm some what busy but I can make some time. I really like these...bunches.


----------



## snuggles (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm back, just got my internet back and had a small security problem...LOL. But I will get this up ASAP.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 13, 2008)

but you still need high pressure of air pump/water pump.... like people uses the water high pressure to clean beach house's vinyls and blinds...

those does contains 1/2 inch pcv inside of that every rails.. along with aero mist nozzles on every holes inside..     personally in my option.. this is little more hassle than my DWC setup.. which I am very happy with..


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 15, 2008)

so to use this vertically it must have a spray bar? ive all kinds of pumps for water & air for reef tanks, so sounds like i might have all parts. have various dia. pvc & vinyl fence posts. if i find time i might try to make one so we can compare & contrast!


----------



## NewbieG (Nov 4, 2008)

This system looks good. I've been thinking of doing an ebb and flow system out of my closet, but this looks like it could be more space efficient.


----------

